# Swinging



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Any swingers on here? Maybe a TT meet - not sure if this is the right section.

My mods are big end, and nitrous injection. Liquid cools too.
60 thrusts in under 6 secs, Top end is limited to 150. I have a pic of my power curve if needed.
Happy to do more than one at a time.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshy stop boasting :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ive got the new 7speed dual crotch too.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Does it come in leather also?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it comes in/on anything.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bit like an extended pack then?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

More like a santas sack, but yeah. Same sort of thing.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in for a quattro!

Girls only tho.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gotta have twin pipes I guess! :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

has anyone met any of our female members?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, we used to have a few meet ups.
Swap some fluids, and leave merry.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

zltm089 said:


> has anyone met any of our female members?


I've probably met half of the TTOC members and half of the regular TTF members, most of whom were/are TTOC members, over the past 12 years ,,,, and a few were/are female :wink:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

hmmm...seems a bit dry atm....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Raining here since days :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

zltm089 said:


> hmmm...seems a bit dry atm....


just use lube, or tickle her anus...


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm...seems a bit dry atm....
> ...


 lol...i meant in here!...


----------

